# Verkaufe MP370 Touch 12''



## sps-koka (29 November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich verkaufe ein MP370 (12-Zoll). Das Panel ist OVP und versiegelt. Wird von privat verkauft.
Siemens-Nr: 6AV6 545-0DA10-0AX0

Preis: 1400,00 €
Versand: 6,40€

bis dann,


----------



## sps-koka (7 Dezember 2008)

Niemand interissiert?


----------



## Moroso (10 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Koka, sende dir ein Boardmail


----------

